# This password thingy is back!.......or is it just me?



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## andy1974 (Mar 20, 2008)

same here.what do we do??????????


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

its getting on my nads!
it keeps popping up and I cant get rid!

Si


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi mate,

It's not just you and I am getting P**** Off with it.

Baz


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Same here, just posted after you did.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a bit dodgy, because if i use my mouse roller wheel, it brings up all my email addresses!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

oh my god im so Glad you posted this i thought i ws going mad and was gonna chuck my computer out the window...... most annoying


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Me too. Fu**ing thing!!! :evil:


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

It's not doing it now, just to be on the safe side I have changed my Password.

Baz


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

It's stopped, i've just logged in ok
cheers
jon


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

woooohhhoooo its stopped


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are you guys with the same ISP?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Doubt it.

Beltway is from across the pond.

For what its worth i have BT business broadband.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I kept getting it but somehow managed to over-ride it :?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i thought it was work clocking on to me during the day
never experienced it at night


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

I thought Id finally be found using it at work so they had network blocked it.

The relief is nice


----------



## Harri (Sep 2, 2007)

I had the same problem at work earlier today, but now everything is fine from here home.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Although the forum runs under php scripting, the banner ad at the top is an aspx page - this is therefore a Windows server. If someone accidentally sets 'Integrated Windows Authentication' on (whcih can happen when new apps are loaded, or more likely accidentally when another website is set up on the same server), then when the banner is requested by the page the server will ask for authentication via a Windows login dialog.

Unnerving, annoying and frustrating, in that you might not get to the site, but harmless...

Its obviously been fixed now, tho the banner is still broken (as of 11:55pm):

Server Application Unavailable

The web application you are attempting to access on this web server is currently unavailable. Please hit the "Refresh" button in your web browser to retry your request.

Administrator Note:
An error message detailing the cause of this specific request failure can be found in the application event log of the web server. Please review this log entry to discover what caused this error to occur.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Last time this happened I thought work had blocked the site and was very unhappy with the IT guy :evil: Probably a good thing I didnt call him a tw*t for it :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> Although the forum runs under php scripting, the banner ad at the top is an aspx page - this is therefore a Windows server. If someone accidentally sets 'Integrated Windows Authentication' on (whcih can happen when new apps are loaded, or more likely accidentally when another website is set up on the same server), then when the banner is requested by the page the server will ask for authentication via a Windows login dialog.
> 
> Unnerving, annoying and frustrating, in that you might not get to the site, but harmless...
> 
> ...


That explains it then  . Email notifications and "Debug mode" seem to be back however 

Edit - tell a lie Debug's gone


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Although the forum runs under php scripting, the banner ad at the top is an aspx page - this is therefore a Windows server. If someone accidentally sets 'Integrated Windows Authentication' on (whcih can happen when new apps are loaded, or more likely accidentally when another website is set up on the same server), then when the banner is requested by the page the server will ask for authentication via a Windows login dialog.
> ...


Still there for me :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wahay the emails are working again now


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

This does happen from time to time. All I know that after a good night sleep it's usually solved. No harm has ever come to my computer...er...yet anyways.


----------

